# Deep Research Report on Charging Station-From China



## powersteven (Nov 11, 2010)

*China’s State Grid Corporation plans to develop charging station and charging points by 3 stages*
China’s State Grid Corporation plans to develop charging station and charging points by 3 stages. The first stage, from 2009 to 2010, 75 charging stations and 6209 charging points will be established in 27 province branch companies, aiming to initially build a framework of electric car charging network. 










The second stage, from 2011 to 2015, State Grid, with a scale of 4000 charging stations and widely spread the charging points. Scheduled to initially form the electric charging network.

The third stage, 2016-2020, complete charging network of electric car will be established, which with 10000 electric car charging stations and at the same to develop the building of charging point supporting facilities.

*Charging station is comprise of five sub modules and can carry out three charging models.*
The charging station is divided by function into five sub modules, including 
1. Power supply system 
2. Charging system 
3. Battery dispatching system 
4. Station monitor system 
5. Accounting and electricity measuring system. 

The charging station, in normal conditions, can be classified into three ways, which is slow charging, fast charging, and battery change. Most of the slow charging is AC, using the voltage of 220V or 380V. Fast charging mainly belongs to DC charging. The main facilities of the station consist in battery charger, harping point, APF (active power filter) device, power quality monitor system.

*Huge investment scope on charging station and charging point *
According to the planning of State Grid, the whole investment on the main facilities of charging station will reach to 0.3billion USD at the first stage, 14 billion USD for the second stage, 18 billion USD for the third stage. Then this investment will come to 38billion USD till 2020, in which the scale of battery charger, power quality monitor system, APF in 2010 will arrive 0.15billion USD, 20million USD, and 63million USD. 
The average investment for second stage will run as high as 1.44billion USD, 0.16billion USD, and 0.672billion USD. By 2010, the total investment on charging point will be 12.5billion USD. The investment on charging point in 2010 is 0.16billion USD and during 2011-2015, it is 4.5billion USD, 0.9billion averaged per year, which is 5 times comparing the one in first stage.

*Main structure and function implementation of the charging station*
The charging station is divided by function into four sub modules, including power supply system, charging system, battery dispatching system, station monitor system. A complete charging station is consisting of electricity room, central control room, charging area, replacing battery area and battery maintenance room. Power supply room provides the needed power source for the station, not only for the charger but also lighting and controlling facilities. Inside this room, there are all the facilities of transformation and distribution of the power, power supply monitor system, related controlling and compensating devices. Central control unit is to monitor the whole station operation and the management of the printing program. Charging is the main function for charging area. For replacing area, it is the place to replace the batteries and need the replacing equipment, meanwhile to build the battery storage room, in which we can do the battery recombination, battery balancing, actual test of battery pack, battery fault and some other emergent work.











Some solution pictures for reference








Power Battery Exchange Station









Charging Point









Charging Point









Charging Station









Charging Station Sketch









Rapid Battery Exchange Box Module









5 Pin Plug


----------

